# Odd growth on our Ward's back - should I worry?



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>So I'm snuggled in bed with Ward watching TV last night </span>










<span style='font-size: 11pt'>and I felt this lump on his back. It's pretty big and was squishy to the touch.</span>










<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I poked around at it and think it might be fluid-filled. It made some odd grunty noises when I poked certain spots.</span>










<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Have you ever seen a lump like this? Should I call the vet? Here's a closer view . . .</span>


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

I don't see the lump but those are very comfy doggies that have taken over your bed!

Sebaceous cysts are very common. Benign squishy lumps but talk to your vet for treatment options and to make sure that's what it is. 

Our old dog had them but our vet said to leave them alone and they periodically burst on their own.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow - I don't know. That's a pretty big lump and I would worry about the grunting noise. Seems to have taken on a life of it's own!









Maybe if you leave it alone it will ripen and fall off. 

Too cute!


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol, I've never seen such a cute lump before! And it comes with a snazzy collar as well. (Cute pics, thanks for sharing!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...a squishy, grunting bump? That's worrisome! I think the only cure is new toys and a big beefy bone!

Is that Zoe? She's gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a lump that bothers me too - always at night and early in the morning!! Very noisy lump in the a.m.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm....does your lump spread out over your back and slide off the other side all the while going rohrrrr rrew rohrr? 

just wondering if we have the same lump?


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup, that's the Zoe lumpster. She always seems to be sprawled on her big brother; lucky for all of us, he's a good sport.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

You got me!! Hehehe!

Very cute dogs!


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, and I thought my bed was full of dogs. One of my females has a squishy lump on her side. My vet told me it is probably a benign cyst, to call if it suddenly gets bigger. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Tarheel - there's actually one missing in those photos. We really do have some "3 dog nights" once the weather gets really cold! In the winter though they tend to curl into balls so it isn't soooo bad. These last few warmer nights they've really been spread out taking up much more than their fair share of our bed!


----------

